# German ram



## Cydia (May 18, 2011)

He was posing all day and i couldn't help. best one i caught haha


----------



## bchbum16 (Jun 21, 2011)

Wow very pretty fish I love it!


----------



## Cydia (May 18, 2011)

Caught a couple more


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

lol you should be holding onto this pics for the next pic of the month....wait if I want to win I shouldn't be telling you this. Nice shots


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Too late. One of the rules is that you can not share your photos with FishForums before you submit them, or while the contest is running. He will have to get more good shots of his fish if he wants to win


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

thats why i said "you should be holding onto these pics" lol. Sometimes it kills me because I have recently taken some new pics that are...my best, and I really want to share them but....I also want to win raaawwwwrrrr!!!


----------



## Cydia (May 18, 2011)

Hahaha i had them for the contest but never got to sending them, ill get more  im currently redoing everything in the tanks as far as plant stock goes so maybe ill do a couple more for next month. i just thought you guys would enjoy these


----------



## Only One Haze (Sep 6, 2011)

awesome pics! beautiful fish


----------



## Cydia (May 18, 2011)

May i just say, if you see these guys at a LFS and they look dull and lifeless please don’t hesitate to take them home. They will show amazing coloration and the blue will expand down with a little bit of love and care. They are some of the most social and peaceful cichlids I’ve ever kept. They will give you hours and hours of entertainment with their antics.

With that being said these are also some the hardiest fish I’ve kept.  im thinking about doing fish profile.


----------



## Unicorrs (Oct 28, 2011)

Cydia said:


> May i just say, if you see these guys at a LFS and they look dull and lifeless please don’t hesitate to take them home. They will show amazing coloration and the blue will expand down with a little bit of love and care. They are some of the most social and peaceful cichlids I’ve ever kept. They will give you hours and hours of entertainment with their antics.
> 
> With that being said these are also some the hardiest fish I’ve kept.  im thinking about doing fish profile.


Thanks for the tip! your german rams are really photogenic


----------

